# gentoo-sources

## lukasletitburn

Hi Forum,

ich habe ja vor einiger Zeit mir ein gentoo-notebook gebaut. der läuft immer noch herrlich!

Nun will ich einen Desktop Rechner aufbauen.

leider nimmt er den Kernel nicht so leicht mal eben an. Und mein Problem ist wie ich mithilfe von lspci die richtigen Einstellungen setzen muss. Ich weiss ja welche Schnittstellen er besitzt. Auch was er sonst für Hardwaremerkmale hat. Nur wie Sag ich dem Kernel alles richtig Wie muss ich das aufbauen?

Lukas

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hardwareliste ausdrucken und dann mit make xconfig alle Optionen durchgehen. Am Anfang u.U. auch mal etwas mehr drin lassen. Oft wird ja auch angezeigt"Wenn unsicher Y" oder "Wenn du nicht weist was gemeint ist N". Mann kann auch mit einer live CD (Knoppix oder ubuntu) starten und die dortige Konfiguration als Ausgangspunkt nehmen. (Genkernel geht auch, würde ich aber nicht nehmen.)

----------

## Christian99

ich kann folgende seite sehr empfehlen: http://kernel-seeds.org/

für die hardwaretreiber kannst du hier schauen: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

Viel Spaß

----------

